
Data Mining Reveals the Six Basic Emotional Arcs of Storytelling - kevbin
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601848/data-mining-reveals-the-six-basic-emotional-arcs-of-storytelling/
======
kevbin
Paper: [http://arxiv.org/abs/1606.07772](http://arxiv.org/abs/1606.07772)
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1606.07772v2.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1606.07772v2.pdf)

